
Show HN: mTECH, a ResearchKit app studying the effects of energy drinks - sunnynagra
http://mtechstudy.com
======
brudgers
It's an interesting idea. Is there more information about the app and it's
development?

~~~
sunnynagra
Hi, you can find some more information at this link
[[http://www.imedicalapps.com/2015/12/researchkit-app-study-
en...](http://www.imedicalapps.com/2015/12/researchkit-app-study-energy-
drinks-side-effects-mtech/)] or if you have any specific questions, I'd be
happy to answer them.

